# Floyd Mayweather: "UFC ain't sh1t!"



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

I hope boxing dies a horrible death so boxers like Mayweather get mauled in the world of MMA. I'll be waiting for a day when he enters the cage with one glove on like Art Jimmerson.


> Hold on, the UFC and Chuck Liddell didn’t escape Floyd’s venom. “UFC ain’t shit,” he said. “It ain’t but a fad. Anyone can put a tattoo on their head and get in a street fight.” He singled out UFC poster boy Chuck Liddell for an extra overhand right. “We should put Liddell against a good heavyweight, under Mayweather Promotions, and if Chuck wins, then I’ll give him a million dollars out of my own pocket.” PBF then shoe-shined all MMA fighters. “These are guys who couldn’t make it in boxing,” he said. “So they do (MMA). Boxing is the best sport in the world and it’s here to stay.”
> 
> Floyd Mayweather Rips Oscar, Liddell, MMA | TheSweetScience.com Boxing


Talk about cashing in on MMA's popularity, trying to bait Liddell to sign with his promotions.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Sounds like he's pretty insecure.
Poor lil guy.

I wonder if he thinks Fedor was the world ***** champion and current toughest man on the planet "because he couldn't make it in boxing"


----------



## gleaminx (Mar 5, 2007)

Boxing is dead, they just don't know it yet.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Ye who cares about boxing anyway, an mma fighter would beat a boxer any day. So i don't really know what mayeather is talking about.


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

#1... never was a fan of boxing matches involving him
#2... if he thinks its such a joke why the **** doesnt he kick all their asses and prove it?
#3... one think i know from life is the cockier you are, the more likely you are to be beat
and #4... WAR OSCAR!!!! I hope he beats the shit outta mayweather to atleast shut him up for the night.


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

lol yah a lot of people talk about how "white boys always rassle they can never box" But its a fight NHB and thats what mma is to a certain extent.
He's just mad because he knows he would get his ass kicked.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

the quotes a just read are so stupid i dotn think they even deserve to be debated.

floyd mayweather is an idiot.

If i wanted to devote the time id burn him on every single sentence


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Mayweather..I guarantee he wouldnt be saying that to Chucks face or any MMA fighters for that matter, he will talk all the shit in the world as long as hes in his little comfort zone known as professional boxing.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Nonsense. Boxing has a bright future...
> 
> 
> ...as an aspect of MMA.


haha, yeah but does boxing really make the cross-over well?
Seems many boxing techniques don't work in MMA (stance, defence with big gloves)

Boxing skills are certainly good to have, but it has to be modified to become effective. 
You will never see a true boxer in mma


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

jasvll said:


> I agree. No single style can survive in MMA, but I imagine there are plenty of boxers that could make the transition, while maintaining their technique advantage in striking speed and power. (Can you imagine a heavyweight boxer's punch with MMA gloves?)
> 
> My point was that when/if boxing ceases to be viable to the average fighter, we'll see an increase of MMA fighters with a pure boxing background.


You could be right, but I think the actual boxers that make the cross-over won't be champion material. I'd love to see a pro boxer in the UFC though, out of curiousity.

Watched Hardcore Fighting Chapionship last night and one of the guys on there was an 11-4 pro boxer. I think the announcer said he had been an undercard fight to De La Hoya or some other big name fight. Well, he ended up getting out struck due mainly to leg kicks. His boxing looked good but it didn't give him a big advantage.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

yep thats maywether running scared like the rest of boxing just admit defeat


----------



## bombthreat23 (Dec 21, 2006)

ugh guys, just so you know Mayweather DOES NOT neet to cash in on the UFC's popularity he is making more for his De La Hoya fight than all the ufc fighters combined in the last 5 events... boxing and mma are two VERY different sports, a striker in mma is NOT boxing so I don't know how you could compare who would win what however...mma guy would win a mma fight, boxers would win a boxing fight


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Mayweather wouldnt last 2 seconds against a guy like Sherk, He would be taken to the ground and pummeled like a lil girl.

Boxing is very scared of this MMA monster that has been created.


----------



## bombthreat23 (Dec 21, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Mayweather wouldnt last 2 seconds against a guy like Sherk, He would be taken to the ground and pummeled like a lil girl.
> 
> Boxing is very scared of this MMA monster that has been created.


and in a boxing fight Mayweather would eat Sherk alive..so your point is what exactly...


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Boxing still has a pulse? I didn't know that. Floyd can feel free to come get his ass handed to him any day he wishes. Hell, throw Danny Abbadi at him and Floyd would still lose. MMA takes more overall skill than boxing.

Boxing is great, don't get me wrong. I love a good prize fight. But it takes nowhere near the same amount of skill level.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

jasvll said:


> I think you may have misunderstood me. A boxer coming into MMA would be at an extreme disadvantage against a well-rounded MMA fighter. That boxer would have a technique and power advantage with his hands, but he'd be disadvantaged in every other aspect, including his defense against punches.
> 
> A boxer would definitely have to become an MMA fighter to stand a chance in MMA.


I agree with what you're saying, and the boxer I watched last night had made the transition to MMA and had kicks and a ground game. It's just an example where any advantage he should have had being a boxer didn't pan out, since he lost in the standup department.
He actually reverted to 'boxing mode' several times and had his leg forward only to get eaten up by the kicks.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

bombthreat23 said:


> and in a boxing fight Mayweather would eat Sherk alive..so your point is what exactly...


His point is, boxing is nowhere near a real fight. Boxing is simply punching. Its not a fight. In a real fight, similar to MMA, if you're getting killed in the stand up you have other options. In boxing all you can do is hug your opponent or get KTFO. 

Boxing was good back in its day, but it never was and never will be anything close to real fighting.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

bombthreat23 said:


> and in a boxing fight Mayweather would eat Sherk alive..so your point is what exactly...



Your an idiot. 

Ya dont see MMA fighters calling boxers out, the point we are making here is that Mayweather is calling guys out from MMA to box. If "MMA aint shit" then he should step in a cage and proove his point.


----------



## bombthreat23 (Dec 21, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Boxing still has a pulse? I didn't know that. Floyd can feel free to come get his ass handed to him any day he wishes. Hell, throw Danny Abbadi at him and Floyd would still lose. MMA takes more overall skill than boxing.
> 
> Boxing is great, don't get me wrong. I love a good prize fight. But it takes nowhere near the same amount of skill level.


wrong wrong wrong... boxing is still BIGGER than mma worldwide, boxing and mma are two VERY different sports..like comparing hockey to basketball... the skill set involved in learning boxing is very different than learning to strike in mma. To say one is more difficult do well is just simply wrong.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

bombthreat23 said:


> wrong wrong wrong... boxing is still BIGGER than mma worldwide, boxing and mma are two VERY different sports..like comparing hockey to basketball... the skill set involved in learning boxing is very different than learning to strike in mma. To say one is more difficult do well is just simply wrong.


Then how come boxer's and boxing promoters are having to call out MMA fighters all the time to get publicity? Boxing went straight to the toilet when they made weight classes every other pound and the belts de-unified.


----------



## bombthreat23 (Dec 21, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Your an idiot.
> 
> Ya dont see MMA fighters calling boxers out, the point we are making here is that Mayweather is calling guys out from MMA to box. If "MMA aint shit" then he should step in a cage and proove his point.


this makes me an idiot? cause you don't know any ufc fighters that have called out boxers? dude it happens all the time. my point is they are two VERY different sports. Mayweather was wrong to call out a ufc fighter, but don't get all high and mighty about it. yesh, one can like BOTH boxing and MMA..get over it.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

jasvll said:


> That's just not true. MMA requires that the fighter be competent in several styles. Boxing requires that the fighter be exceptional in one.
> 
> They both require the same theoretical skill level, it's just that MMA dilutes that level over multiple styles, whereas boxing concentrates it into one.


I can agree with you there. But in a fight, being exceptional at one style and clueless at everything else means you'll get beat by someone who is good in every aspect of fighting.

Thats more of the point I was attempting to make. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Bipolar (Feb 20, 2007)

the only reason these boxers are doing it is b/c they feel threatened. boxing will always be around, just small.....like field hockey.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

bombthreat23 said:


> and in a boxing fight Mayweather would eat Sherk alive..so your point is what exactly...



Lets go back to this original point. I simply stated that Mayweather would be eaten alive by an MMA fighter in an MMA atmosphere. 

That was my point! If an MMA fighter said boxing aint sh$t I would say the exact same about him.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Floyd Mayweather is an attention hooker. A talented attention hooker, but an attention hooker nonetheless. MMA's growing in popularity, boxing is shrinking, and Floyd gets a rise out of MMA fans by saying this.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

jasvll said:


> "Your" sure about that?
> 
> What one boxer/MMA fighter says has nothing to do with their respective sports. Mayweather doesn't speak for boxing. It makes no sense to attack boxing as a sport because one fighter opened his mouth.



Where in that statement did I attack boxing?!?! I simply stated that Mayweather would be eaten alive in a cage. Read the post carefully b4 commenting about it.


----------



## bombthreat23 (Dec 21, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Lets go back to this original point. I simply stated that Mayweather would be eaten alive by an MMA fighter in an MMA atmosphere.
> 
> That was my point! If an MMA fighter said boxing aint sh$t I would say the exact same about him.


so we agree then! nice..good way to end the day
g.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

jasvll said:


> I wonder why he doesn't box anymore? Maybe he couldn't hang there, either?


Probably not! And that's why I said we probably won't see champion material coming over from boxing. there's still a future for boxing champs in boxing and they would just be putting themselves out of their element if they made the switch. I don't see it happening anytime soon


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I like boxing, but Mayweather is a moron, never really liked him anyway.


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

Boxing is huge because of Baby Boomer and the Post WWII through 1980s Champions.

The reality of the future is that people like myself, 30-45yo and $75k-300k/year, are not watching Boxing. We are watching MMA.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

bombthreat23 said:


> so we agree then! nice..good way to end the day
> g.



Your post about Mayweather beating any MMA fighter in the boxing ring was the pointless post. 

I never stated that to be false. You just got all defensive cuz I pointed out that Mayweather would be murdered in a cage. Just want you to think before posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

jasvll said:


> MMA's main demographic (in the US) is 18-35 year old males, and most of them are not earning what you're earning, although they can afford the PPVs.
> 
> Boxing's issues are internal, and can be fixed at any time. The fans aren't leaving because they want to, and not nearly as many have left as some on here seem to think. The sport has been around over 100 years and has been less/more popular than it is now during that time. Just because it's a little warm today, doesn't mean that the world is about to end.


Yes but don't you think there will be fewer NEW fans? The existing boxing fans will probably remain boxing fans but as time goes on, the younger MMA generation will get older and I think we'll see boxing decline over time.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

whoever said boxings bigger then mma...it might be true
but mma is making more $.
last year the ufc maid more $ then pro boxing and had one less pay -per-view.
they actually set the record for $ earned in a year


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

jasvll said:


> MMA's main demographic (in the US) is 18-35 year old males, and most of them are not earning what you're earning, although they can afford the PPVs.


True. So add your Demographic Quote and Mine. Your demographic and mine are the future fans and are the PREFERRED demographic for advertisers. And I bet Boxing is not gaining new fans at the rate MMA is. 

While Boxing won't die, they are losing a large portion of their potential audience to MMA. That is why the 'establishment' is striking out through media comments and blocking HBO deals. Fear.


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

jasvll said:


> 35 and older aren't generally watching MMA, so why should we add them?


They aren't?
Funny, all my friends are 35-45 and if we are sitting in a bar with UFC (any fights) on one end and a boxing match (any boxing match)on the other end on the TVs, that bar is packed on the UFC side.

All I can speak to are the friends I have and bars I frequent, but I would bet we are not the exception.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

Both the Associated Press and the Wrestling Observer have reported that Zuffa's pay-per-view revenue in 2006 exceeded $200 million, with the Wrestling Observer reporting the specific figure of $222,766,000. As the Observer put it, "UFC grossed more money this past year on PPV than any promotion in history ever has."


MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

what a retard. put MMA gloves on him and put him in with chuck, he WILL get knocked out.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

BHShaman said:


> They aren't?
> Funny, all my friends are 35-45 and if we are sitting in a bar with UFC (any fights) on one end and a boxing match (any boxing match)on the other end on the TVs, that bar is packed on the UFC side.
> 
> All I can speak to are the friends I have and bars I frequent, but I would bet we are not the exception.


My friends and I are a year or two from being in the 30 - whatever demographic, same pay scale mentioned earlier and we all watch UFC with a few that were big boxing fans before still watch boxing. They would choose UFC over Boxing 10 times out of 10. 

Boxing will not be able to compete with UFC. I don't know one single person that gets excited about boxing but everyone gets excited about UFC. 

That doesn't mean boxing has to die but it is already number 2 and it is going to stay there.


----------



## bombthreat23 (Dec 21, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Your post about Mayweather beating any MMA fighter in the boxing ring was the pointless post.
> 
> I never stated that to be false. You just got all defensive cuz I pointed out that Mayweather would be murdered in a cage. Just want you to think before posting.:thumbsup:


arrgghhh your exhausting, I gave you a nice out but you are too stupid to take it, re-read the thread...I WASN'T TALKING TO YOU..there were other posters that i/we were debatting wtih...


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Slamnbam88 said:


> Both the Associated Press and the Wrestling Observer have reported that Zuffa's pay-per-view revenue in 2006 exceeded $200 million, with the Wrestling Observer reporting the specific figure of $222,766,000. As the Observer put it, "UFC grossed more money this past year on PPV than any promotion in history ever has."
> 
> 
> MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More


 If you're responding to me, let me just say that revenue and profit are not the same thing.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

BHShaman said:


> They aren't?
> Funny, all my friends are 35-45 and if we are sitting in a bar with UFC (any fights) on one end and a boxing match (any boxing match)on the other end on the TVs, that bar is packed on the UFC side.
> 
> All I can speak to are the friends I have and bars I frequent, but I would bet we are not the exception.


 According to Dana White, SpikeTV, FOX Sports and anyone else you ask who's done the research, you are, at least when compared to their strongest demographic.


Keep in mind, though, this doesn't mean that people your age don't watch UFC. They simply watch it in significantly fewer numbers than those younger than you. 

Here's a good article that deals with multiple subjects in this thread:
FOX Sports - - In time, UFC may TKO boxing's audience


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> the quotes a just read are so stupid i dotn think they even deserve to be debated.
> 
> floyd mayweather is an idiot.
> 
> If i wanted to devote the time id burn him on every single sentence


Haha, I agree with this post fully :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Stop arguing over who watches and who doesn't. There are people of all ages watching MMA not just the 18-35 demographic. I have cousins from 5 years old and up that will sit down with me and watch. I have 2 uncles that are over 45 and they watch. The MMA market is geared towards the 18-35 but that doesn't stop others from watching. That's why you can see females watching MMA also, and most of them know what they are talking about.

Boxing isn't dead, it has a pulse. The only way I see Boxing, as a sport, getting better is to have on body of fighting. You have the WBA, WBC, IBF, and IBC who all have their own champions, who all say there guy is #1. Boxing sees MMA as a threat but not all boxers do, Mayweather is an exception. The only reason he is talking shit is to promote himself and his upcoming fight with De La Hoya.

True. The UFC made more money than boxing last year but Dana White as said that they have not made a profit and this is the year for them to start doing it.*


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Keep in mind, though, this doesn't mean that people your age don't watch UFC. They simply watch it in significantly fewer numbers than those younger than you.


You sound like you are supporting boxing, but are in fact supporting my view. Unless we are saying the same thing from different angles.

From the Article:


> Wagner recognizes something in the UFC's approach that boxing doesn't have a hold on. "People who don't like it are basing their judgments on something they don't know about," he says. "What I see about the sport is that the demographic, as far as sponsors go, is a bonanza. It's male, 18-25.


That the uptake in the younger audience, 18-25 (and I am 34) is higher in MMA than Boxing. This means as that age cohort moves into their prime spending years, 30-55, that they will be MMA fans first and boxing fans second. 

Honestly, I used to watch Boxing as a kid, but there is no excitement in it anymore. You think Dana protects his fighters? There is not ONE unified belt in Boxing right now because the different sanctioning bodies want to keep their own champion. 
I haven't watched Boxing, TKD, or K1 since MMA started putting out Videos I could buy/copy even as imports.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *Stop arguing over who watches and who doesn't. There are people of all ages watching MMA not just the 18-35 demographic. I have cousins from 5 years old and up that will sit down with me and watch. I have 2 uncles that are over 45 and they watch. The MMA market is geared towards the 18-35 but that doesn't stop others from watching. That's why you can see females watching MMA also, and most of them know what they are talking about.*


* No one said otherwise.*


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

BHShaman said:


> You sound like you are supporting boxing, but are in fact supporting my view. Unless we are saying the same thing from different angles.


 I'm not supporting anything. I'm reading articles and making observations. 

Generally, younger people watch UFC. Older people watch boxing. UFC has yet to tap into the older demographics and boxing has lost much of its grip on the younger demographics. 

This is the way it is today. UFC is still a child and boxing is due for a makeover. It's hard to predict where either will be in 10 years.




> That the uptake in the younger audience, 18-35 (and I am 34) is higher in MMA than Boxing. This means as that age cohort moves into their prime spending years, 30-55, that they will be MMA fans first and boxing fans second.


 How viewership will shift as one demographic ages into another is a completely different issue. UFC is designed and marketed to appeal to a specific age group. Mickey's Malt Liquor is not trying to sell its products to 34 and up. Unless UFC evolves its presentation over the next decade, it will continue to appeal mainly to the younger audience and viewership will continue to decline with age.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

BHShaman said:


> Boxing is huge because of Baby Boomer and the Post WWII through 1980s Champions.
> 
> The reality of the future is that people like myself, 30-45yo and $75k-300k/year, are not watching Boxing. We are watching MMA.


I’m with you on that one.

I work in the biotech industry and several engineers I know have UFC and Pride fights at their house regularly. There are more and more people getting interested. A few younger guys I know at work fight locally (Southern Cal) and I take Muay Thai, I know several people my age going to the local Gracie school taking BJJ.

I don’t know anyone my age or income level talking about boxing, its all MMA or kickboxing.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Either fighter would almost certainly lose if they fought under the other's rules.


I’m not so sure about that, Stephan Bonnar was the 2002 2004 Chicago Golden Gloves Superheavyweight Champ and I wouldn’t exactly call him the most devastating striker in MMA. I think if you put the best strikers in MMA against the best boxers and give them 4oz gloves and make them fight in a cage (boxing rules) the MMA fighters would do better than you think. I’m not saying they would win but we all know if it came down to a real fight (UFC or Pride rules) the boxers would all get destroyed.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> I’m not so sure about that, Stephan Bonnar was the 2002 2004 Chicago Golden Gloves Superheavyweight Champ and I wouldn’t exactly call him the most devastating striker in MMA. I think if you put the best strikers in MMA against the best boxers and give them 4oz gloves and make them fight in a cage (boxing rules) the MMA fighters would do better than you think.


 Golden Gloves are awarded to amateur boxers, not professionals, and the size of the gloves is a key difference between the two sports. I'm talking about each fighter 100% in the other's element, not a compromise between the two.



> I’m not saying they would win but we all know if it came down to a real fight (UFC or Pride rules) the boxers would all get destroyed.


 We seem to be heading in circles here. MMA fighters would have a definite advantage under MMA rules and a true street fight. In a boxing ring under boxing rules, however, they would be at a distinct disadvantage.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Golden Gloves are awarded to amateur boxers, not professionals, and the size of the gloves is a key difference between the two sports. I'm talking about each fighter 100% in the other's element, not a compromise between the two.


Which is why I have a difficult time respecting boxing as a true combat sport. Scoring points with pillows is NOT the same a punching (or defending against) 4oz paper towels.

I haven’t watched boxing in years (and I used to box in my 20 back in Sacramento) it’s so corrupt and fixed. The greedy promoters have ruined what used to be a great “art”.

Yes I understand Golden Gloves is a tournaments contested by armatures but take a long look at the list of title holders (Muhammad Ali, Oscar de la Hoya, Michael Flatley, George Foreman, Joe Frazier, Rodolfo Gonzales, Evander Holyfield, Roy Jones Jr., Sugar Ray Leonard, Joe Louis, Rocky Marciano, Michael Spinks, Sonny Liston).
My point was that a solid boxer does NOT mean a great stryker. Boxing skills do NOT directly equate to an efective puncher ourside of the narrow constraints of the boxing world (pollows and points).


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Which is why I have a difficult time respecting boxing as a true combat sport. Scoring points with pillows is NOT the same a punching (or defending against) 4oz paper towels.


 Has any part of what I've said suggested that I don't understand that difference?




> Yes I understand Golden Gloves is a tournaments contested by armatures but take a long look at the list of title holders (Muhammad Ali, Oscar de la Hoya, Michael Flatley, George Foreman, Joe Frazier, Rodolfo Gonzales, Evander Holyfield, Roy Jones Jr., Sugar Ray Leonard, Joe Louis, Rocky Marciano, Michael Spinks, Sonny Liston).


 Yes, and none of them were anywhere near as good as they were going to be. Bonnar reached a certain skill level as a boxer, then changed sports.


> My point was that a solid boxer does NOT mean a great stryker. Boxing skills do NOT directly equate to an efective puncher ourside of the narrow constraints of the boxing world (pollows and points).


 I never said otherwise. In fact, I said the that that was the case, several times.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

bombthreat23 said:


> arrgghhh your exhausting, I gave you a nice out but you are too stupid to take it, re-read the thread...I WASN'T TALKING TO YOU..there were other posters that i/we were debatting wtih...


I couldnt give a sh$t about your "nice out" . And I went back and it all stems from this stupid comment you made:

"and in a boxing fight Mayweather would eat Sherk alive..so your point is what exactly..."

I didnt make a reference to Sherk steppin in the ring, I made reference to Mayweather steppin in a cage. So once again think b4 you post douchebag.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Thats pathetic. Boxing isn't half the sport mma is


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

To all you people likening MMA to a real fight you are out of your mind. Boxing is just as much as a real fight as MMA is. 

Floyd Mayweather is an asshole. Despite this hes the best pound for pound boxer in the world. Since most of you like to debate styles I honestly dont think their is an MMA fighter out there who could touch him in a STRIKING war. 

Now if certain MMA fighters could train in one discipline like striking instead of breaking it up between 3 major ones(BJJ, Muay Tai, Wrestling), things might be different. But as it stands the guys a beast. Is boxing on its way out? No, I still think it will be around 20 years from now. Is MMA taking the majority of the market as time goes on? Sure, but dont disrespect a great sport that had a hand in making MMA what it is today. Most of you in this thread sound like a bunch of fan boys who cant pull your heads out of your ass for 2 minutes.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wise said:


> To all you people likening MMA to a real fight you are out of your mind. Boxing is just as much as a real fight as MMA is.
> 
> Floyd Mayweather is an asshole. Despite this hes the best pound for pound boxer in the world. Since most of you like to debate styles I honestly dont think their is an MMA fighter out there who could touch him in a STRIKING war.
> 
> Now if certain MMA fighters could train in one discipline like striking instead of breaking it up between 3 major ones(BJJ, Muay Tai, Wrestling), things might be different. But as it stands the guys a beast. Is boxing on its way out? No, I still think it will be around 20 years from now. Is MMA taking the majority of the market as time goes on? Sure, but dont disrespect a great sport that had a hand in making MMA what it is today. Most of you in this thread sound like a bunch of fan boys who cant pull your heads out of your ass for 2 minutes.


Not sure what a “fan boy” is and I haven’t been in a fight since my mid 20s (42 year old engineers don’t actually seek out ways in which to end up being shot, stabbed or incarcerated) but I can remember a few fights I had in which I was more than willing to throw knees, use a chair or heavy object, have a boot party, or just use my 6’ 4” 200+ pound size to take someone down and pound on them. If I was real pissed snapping off a finger, crushing a trachea or removing an eye was always an option.

I have NEVER been in a fight in which both opponents were restricted to punching each other above the waist using 16 oz pillows. Sorry, an MMA fight may not be the “real thing” but it’s about as real as you can legally get, boxing is more like an art/science.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I like how you throw weapons in there and then say MMA is near a real fight. I think you just proved my point.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wise said:


> I like how you throw weapons in there and then say MMA is near a real fight. I think you just proved my point.


Yea I didn’t grow up in yuppie town, gee, sorry.

In a real fight (in the street not the high school jock playground) ANYTHING goes.
MMA has RULES, boxing has RULES but my point (which I think was lost in the mix) is that MMA has far fewer rules than boxing and the skills used to become a great MMA fighter transfer directly to a real fight, boxing skills only marginally help in a real fight (assuming neither fighter is retarded).


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I grew up in downtown Washington DC, and was one of 3 white kids in a highschool of about two thousand black kids so you can lick my balls with that yuppie town bullshit. Having any rules makes something no where near a real fight.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wise said:


> I grew up in downtown Washington DC, and was one of 3 white kids in a highschool of about two thousand black kids so you can lick my balls with that yuppie town bullshit. Having any rules makes something no where near a real fight.


OK, tough guy, you win!
"so you can lick my balls “ impressive, no bitterness there.

If you did grow up in DC then you understand that in a real fight in the street you can end up getting killed which is why ending the fight quickly and walking away is priority #1. If you have to use a bottle or a bat in order to make it home so be it.

I would rather fight a good boxer in the street than a good MMA practitioner.
But that’s just me.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

> Hell, throw Danny Abbadi at him and Floyd would still lose.


 Even a boxer can learn to sprawl. He would KTSO of Danny. He wouldnt last 10 seconds with a world class Boxer.Im with you i like boxing well old boxing. He needs to realize that Boxing is no long the fighting sprt to be in.If you havent seen a Boxing PPV ad in awhile(i havent)you can thank WWE and MMA for that. Its pretty sad when WWE has more fans that care than Boxing.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

This thread is so sad. One idiot boxer makes a stupid comment, and all these MMA fans go all up in arms and call each other idiot and douchbag and whatever else. If MMA is so much better and Boxing (the entire community) is so scared, then why does all these MMA fans have to get so worked up and excited over it. Gee I wonder if the boxing fans got so worked up when Bob Sapp or other MMA fighters (Sorry sapp was only name to come to mind) called out Mike Tyson.

A boxer wouldn't stand a chance in a MMA fight, Ok that is a fact I would agree with 100%. But then again, A true Martial Artist only trained in one discipline wouldn't stand a chance in an MMA fight either. We've already seen it, Royce Gracie has to be one if not the best Jui Jitsu stylist alive, and he just couldn't hang in MMA. Not in the UFC of today. But, that idiot mayweather was right, Chuck Liddel would get creamed in a boxing ring under Marquis of Queensbury rules (sorry, don't know anything about the Dutchess of Queensbury). Just like I wouldn't expect someone like Eddie Belfour to step onto the basketball court and beat Michael Jordan in a game of one-on-one nor could Michael Jordan be expected to snap a 100 mph slapshot past Eddie's 5-hole. There different sports, you can't compare them.

Is boxing Dead. NO! Has the popularity of boxing waned. Most certainly, but MMA can't take the whole credit for that. The biggest problem was all the hits boxing took to tarnish it's reputation, crooked promoters like Don King, allegations that organized crime had influence over boxing and big fights were fixed, and frankly there are no real superstars like Muhamed Ali currently to peek the publics interest. The last real big thing for boxing was Mike Tyson and we all know some of the shit he pulled that not only killed his career, but seriously tarnised boxings reputation. And yes, to an extent, people were looking for more excitment, especially the younger crowds.

Is boxing afraid of MMA. As a community probably not, but alot of the big time money makers in boxing definately see MMA as a threat. If nothing else it pulls viewers away from their events. I like both, but if I had the price of admission, and I could go to either a boxing or mma event, I'm going to the MMA event. They know this is probably true for a bigger percentage of fans then even they want to believe. That's why back in the 90's boxing and boxing enthusists such as Senator John McCain pushed so hard to get the UFC and other events like it banned. They were largely responsible for the UFC losing its pay-per-veiw and video distribution deals. And now that MMA has gotten more "Main Stream" (i hate that term) they, the boxing enthusists still refuse to see it. Most of them may have seen one ufc event in their life, at that was probably something like UFC 4, where they saw Keith Hackney pound Joe Son in the groin repeatedly and said, see, this ain't no sport. and nothing will change their opinion, and that's fine. 

But why are MMA fans getting so worked up about something some stupid boxer said is beyond me. Keep sitting here calling each other names and you only help prove what they say, MMA is nothing but a bunch of mindless thugs in a street fight.


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

BigRandy said:


> If MMA is so much better and Boxing (the entire community) is so scared, then why does all these MMA fans have to get so worked up and excited over it.


Because this is a MMA forum and we like to debate.



BigRandy said:


> Is boxing Dead. NO!


Neither is wrestling. I hear they still do it in HS, College, and the Olympics. Maybe some day Boxing will go the way of wrestling and MMA will lead. Then in another 100 years, Mixed Species Action (MSA) will come into vogue and we can watch people fight off endangered animals, or a Giant Squid fight a Hippo.


----------



## bombthreat23 (Dec 21, 2006)

e-thug said:


> I couldnt give a sh$t about your "nice out" . And I went back and it all stems from this stupid comment you made:
> 
> "and in a boxing fight Mayweather would eat Sherk alive..so your point is what exactly..."
> 
> I didnt make a reference to Sherk steppin in the ring, I made reference to Mayweather steppin in a cage. So once again think b4 you post douchebag.


oh my god, please stop while you are ahead...please..begging you...not every post in here is directed at you. I am actually blushing here typing this reading your posts. what grade is this? lol...wow.


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

i have to say mma is now my choice of sport.but i was introduced to mma through boxing training in boxing when i was younger and now finaly progressing to mma.i actually have boxing to thank for my introduction.one more question what are the fighters purse for maywether v DE LA HOYA then for chuck v tito


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

buo said:


> I hope boxing dies a horrible death so boxers like Mayweather get mauled in the world of MMA. I'll be waiting for a day when he enters the cage with one glove on like Art Jimmerson.
> 
> 
> Talk about cashing in on MMA's popularity, trying to bait Liddell to sign with his promotions.


What a fool :laugh:


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

kds13 said:


> His point is, boxing is nowhere near a real fight. Boxing is simply punching. Its not a fight. In a real fight, similar to MMA, if you're getting killed in the stand up you have other options. In boxing all you can do is hug your opponent or get KTFO.
> 
> Boxing was good back in its day, but it never was and never will be anything close to real fighting.


HA HA. Watch Hagler Hearns or Ali Frazier and tell me boxing isn't real fighting. good one.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Lets face it. Boxing and MMA are apples and oranges. It's like saying I bet Wayne Gretzky would lose to Pete Sampras in a tennis match. A few guys have made the transition from boxing to MMA successfully but have taken a long time to get good at it. Marvin Eastman and Gary Goodridge are a couple. Bonner was a golden gloves champ long before he took up mma. Boxing is boxing and MMA is MMA. They're both here to stay and both can be wildly entertaining or incredibly boring, based on the matchup. Mayweather has a big mouth but is pound for pound the best boxer in the world. That down't mean we have to listen to every ignorant comment he makes. If he had a point of view on hockey, i don't think any of us would listen, would we? He's going to end up with more cash than any mma fighter out there. It's just the way it is. Let's enjoy both and enjoy the continued growth of mma. 'nuff said.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

BigRandy said:


> Chuck Liddel would get creamed in a boxing ring under Marquis of Queensbury rules (sorry, don't know anything about the Dutchess of Queensbury).


 It's an old WWF angle where this British wrestler (William Regal) would only wrestle under 'Dutchess of Queensbury' rules, playing off boxing's history.

I make bad jokes.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

sigh, boxing isn't dead, mma is the hot topic just now but by absolutely no means is boxing dead. I'm a huge fan of both and I can guarentee you it's not dead. MMA fighters have spat the same pish about boxing so get a grip they are all defending their sport


----------



## kaiser1041 (Oct 7, 2006)

TheGracieHunter said:


> sigh, boxing isn't dead, mma is the hot topic just now but by absolutely no means is boxing dead. I'm a huge fan of both and I can guarentee you it's not dead. MMA fighters have spat the same pish about boxing so get a grip they are all defending their sport


pretty much agree there is room for both and always will be


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

jasvll said:


> It's an old WWF angle where this British wrestler (William Regal) would only wrestle under 'Dutchess of Queensbury' rules, playing off boxing's history.
> 
> I make bad jokes.


It's a bad translation of Mike Tyson's challenge to Bob Sapp under "THE MARKSS OF THE QUENSERBERRY". Oh yeah WAR OSCAR!!! Floyd is smart at gettin pr, good or bad. I'd like to see how his opinion would change if Sherk slammed his ass and pounded him into hamburger meat. Either way you can tell how uneducated he is on the topic of MMA sayig only guys who couldn't make it in boxing are in mma or like I said he's just trying to keep himself over as the best fighter pfp in the world. And as far as MMA being a fad I think it's been going pretty long at 2 decades roughly.


----------



## donvito (Mar 19, 2007)

Thats easy to say comming from a guy thats never tried MMA. Thats like me saying Boxing is the easiest sport in the world and anyone could do it. Have I ever tried it? No, so how could I make that claim and how could Floyd? Its silly.


----------



## Mugai Ryu (Jan 3, 2007)

Floyd go suck Don Kings ****!


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

Floyd's only goal is to get people talking about Floyd. And isn't that what we're doing here?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

ufcrules said:


> Floyd's only goal is to get people talking about Floyd. And isn't that what we're doing here?


Yes, but Floyd is just being ignorent and anytime you start comparing boxing and mma a lot of discussion will come up.


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

i dont like mayweather, he's a big mouth,small brain can crusher


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

F.u.c.k Floyd Mayweather


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

liddel could get an extra mill lol


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

i cant beleive i just wasted my time reading 10 pages of comments


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

paulfromtulsa said:


> i cant beleive i just wasted my time reading 10 pages of comments


 Seems like you would have notice the pattern sooner.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

hahah i had to wait to the end so i could post


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

lol 10 pages that takes determination


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

ufcrules said:


> Floyd's only goal is to get people talking about Floyd. And isn't that what we're doing here?


Ladies and gentleman, we have a winner!:thumbsup: Pretty Boy Floyd is shameless in his self-promotion.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

Boxing has been dead for like 10 years. UFC already takes bigger PPV revenue than boxing did in it's prime.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

BHShaman said:


> Because this is a MMA forum and we like to debate.


 :thumbsup: rep'd Great Comeback :thumbsup: 


And to Jasvll, sorry I didn't pick up that reference. Now that you mention it, it does seem like I remember that (Vaguely)... Not Bad Joke, good joke, just went over my head.... I keep thinking it was a gay joke reference or something, but couldn't figure it out.


----------



## da chin checka (Mar 31, 2007)

buo said:


> I hope boxing dies a horrible death so boxers like Mayweather get mauled in the world of MMA. I'll be waiting for a day when he enters the cage with one glove on like Art Jimmerson.
> 
> 
> Talk about cashing in on MMA's popularity, trying to bait Liddell to sign with his promotions.



You people are funny. Boxing will never die because it caters to a large Hispanic and Black audience as well as some whites and now Russians. UFC is more orientated for white skater dudes and ********. Pride caters to more wide mass appeal. Fedor is a ***** great who is well train in Boxing. His brother Alex is going to BOX Pro soon under Oscar Del LaHoya's Golden Boy's Promotion. Boxing is the big thing in Russia next to *****.

Second of all f**k Art Jimmerson. That guy could not even make it in his own sport at the time so he had to settle for peanuts to fight in the UFC as compare to what top ranking boxers get pay. Mayweather would had made Jimmerson look like a doophus while Mayweather ran around him in circles. If no boxer can catch the highly quick Mayweather than what makes you think a grappler could? It is not about style it is about skill. And in a street fight a boxer will do well because even if a grappler grabs you all you have to do is bite that flesh off Mike Tyson style.

Royce also beat a wrestler, a Muay Thai Kickboxer that night with ease, so Jimmerson was not the only one to get embarass that night.

The whole point here is that Mayweather is a extremely smart buisness man, and he is talking alot of jive to hype people up. Who knows, this can really be good for UFC. Win or lose for Liddell or the boxer he faces, the UFC can draw hugh money from this hype. Mayweather and De Lahoya are going to break all time records with millions of dollars to be generated in their boxing fight coming up. Mayweather knows his stuff.

One more thing, Mayweather is not stupid. You know why he call Liddel out aside from the fact that Liddell is the poster boy of UFC? Cause Mayweather knows that boxers have always given Liddell trouble in MMA because Liddell is not a boxer, he was a kickboxer but Karate orientated hand skills which is different from pure boxing. Couture took boxing in the army and Rampage took boxing in the ghetto before he went to MMA. They were both pure boxers as well as pure wrestlers but they embarrass Liddell in stand up. Here is a trivia for you MMA fans. Who was the first guy Liddell fougt in MMA? It was a boxer by the name of Noe Hernendez who gave Liddell a tough fight in which the fight went the distance with Liddell winning by decision.

You guys are fools for falling to Mayweather's game. It's good though cause I love both MMA and Boxing but I won't bash either one.


----------



## gzk (Mar 31, 2007)

da chin checka said:


> You people are funny. Boxing will never die because it caters to a large Hispanic and Black audience as well as some whites and now Russians. UFC is more orientated for white skater dudes and ********. Pride caters to more wide mass appeal.


Just out of curiosity, why do you say that boxing, UFC and Pride are oriented in those ways?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

da chin...your assumption of an MMA audience is completely off base. white skaters?...lol. Have you even forgotten about the Pride audience in Japan? Let's be realistic MMA has taken over boxing and will get even bigger. TRUE fighting is Mixed Martial Arts. MMA has races all across the board..look at all of the competitors..they are from around the world anyways. You realize how many Black folk will be watching Quinton Jackson vs. Chuck Liddell? ...Many


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Mayweather said that?...lol*

...All do respect to Floyd..he is an exceptional boxer. Boxing...that's it. He's just a little jealous MMA attention is getting. If pro Boxers wanna talk smack...come on in to the MMA world and get owned like no other. Floyd Mayweather would get abused by Sean Sherk....lol


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> da chin...your assumption of an MMA audience is completely off base. white skaters?...lol. Have you even forgotten about the Pride audience in Japan? Let's be realistic MMA has taken over boxing and will get even bigger. TRUE fighting is Mixed Martial Arts. MMA has races all across the board..look at all of the competitors..they are from around the world anyways. You realize how many Black folk will be watching Quinton Jackson vs. Chuck Liddell? ...Many


 You need to read what he posted one more time. He didn't say that.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

da chin checka said:


> You people are funny. Boxing will never die because it caters to a large Hispanic and Black audience as well as some whites and now Russians. UFC is more orientated for white skater dudes and ********. Pride caters to more wide mass appeal. Fedor is a ***** great who is well train in Boxing. His brother Alex is going to BOX Pro soon under Oscar Del LaHoya's Golden Boy's Promotion. Boxing is the big thing in Russia next to *****.
> 
> Second of all f**k Art Jimmerson. That guy could not even make it in his own sport at the time so he had to settle for peanuts to fight in the UFC as compare to what top ranking boxers get pay. Mayweather would had made Jimmerson look like a doophus while Mayweather ran around him in circles. If no boxer can catch the highly quick Mayweather than what makes you think a grappler could? It is not about style it is about skill. And in a street fight a boxer will do well because even if a grappler grabs you all you have to do is bite that flesh off Mike Tyson style.
> 
> ...


You do understand that in 2006 MMA made more PPV money in total than boxing ever has right. You also realize Mayweather has never been a big PPV seller and the only reason his fight will sell like Crazy is because of Oscar. I hope you also realize that Liddell is a MMA fighter not a boxer. Not only that Mayweather knows Liddell wouldn't fight in a boxing match just like we all know Mayweather wouldn't be caught dead in the cage. Also your contention that Mayweather couldn't be caught by a grappler is the most ludricous piece of thrash I have ever heard. Stick him in with Sherk or Kos or any decent Grappler and Mayweather would be on his back eating shit until they decided to let him up. Also your moronic statement that boxers would do good on the street because they can bite is so stupid you actually lowered my IQ. Beleive it or not the grappler would have teeth too you idiot. 

So to sum up your stupid ass opinions Mayweather would beat Grapplers cause he can bite. UFC is for white skater dudes and ********. There must be a lot of those since the UFC broke PPV records of boxing for a year. You say Fedor is well trained in boxing but he holds both his hands under his chin. Not exactly a boxing stance is it. You actually think Liddell would go box???? Why the hell would he do that? That is a stupid as saying Mayweather will throw on some 4 ounce gloves and let Sherk slam him through the cage. 

Mayweather isn't smart he is just trash talking because he can see his sport losing it's popularity while the UFC is growing by leaps and bounds. Mayweather is a boxer with average popularity he is great at what he does but doesent draw big PPv's or crowds. Once theis fight is over boxing has nobody to promote. No stars. Nobody. UFC will destroy boxing's PPV records in 2007 and will soon be on ESPN and every other major network it is just a matter of time.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

The level of ignorance shown in this thread has shattered MMAForum records. Allow me to shed some light....

1. Boxing will NEVER die. Period. It may go unpopular for awhile, it may stop selling PPV's, but the sport will never die. It has far to much history to just die. Boxing will always be there for whoever wants to watch it. Sooner or later, when boxing is cleaned up it will begin to compete with MMA seriosly.

2. This is my opinion of MMA fans(or more specificilly fans on this forum). The majority of MMA fans are just former pro wrestling fans, that grew up and are now watching MMA. And no matter how much you deny it, you grew up watching pro wrestling, so you will probably never appreciate boxing. MMA and Pro Wrestling are very similar, and thus MMA is stealing a ton of Pro Wrestling fans. I myself was a pro wrestling fan for many years, and then I was a fan of both for a while, and now I have completely grown out of pro wrestling. But I am ready to admit that I like MMA more then boxing because I am used to the Pro Wrestling aspect that is shown in MMA. I am used to the high action slams, the multi-discipline fighting, all of that stuff. Furthermore, as someone above me said, MMA attracts your average *******, your average wangster, your average skater and anybody that likes watching a "fight". That is the plus side of MMA, many idiots will watch it. I think that is clearly evident, seeing as how nearly all UFC events will have chants of "USA" or cheering for the posterboys. This is good for UFC because the name itself could sell then. I mean these idiots will buy any PPV, aslong as one of their posterboys is on the card, and there is atleast one fight where someone gets KTFO. Boxing just will not get any props from people on this forum because about 70% of you came from Wrestling-Edge. 

3. Floyd Mayweather is an incredible boxer and is THE P4P best boxer on the planet. For the majority of your retards that have no idea about boxing and are saying shit like "Ugh, Chuck would KTFO!111!" Floyd fought between 130-147 pounds. He has won championships in four different weight classes. He is undeafeated with a record of 34-0, with 24 KO's. Floyd is the MAN in boxing. And now as far as you idiots taking Floyd seriously, Floyd is one of the biggest stunt pullers. He does shit like this just get more people to know his name. He is saying he this is going to be his retirement fight. LMFAO. Same guy that hyped his fight with Gatti by dissing the ever loving shit out of him, and then cleaning house, and then giving the guy props at the post fight. It's funny. Floyd said about 5 lines, and now we have a 12-13 page thread about him. I guess it worked. Go get 'em Floyd.

4. Floyd Mayweather(or any big name boxer) will never fight MMA. Why would they, when the tops they will make is like 1 million in EliteXC(not even the UFC), where they have a high chance of losing and getting beaten badly, or they could just stick to what they do and make a ton more of money.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I wanna stick my 2 cents in here real quick, Boxing holds the PPV record from Mike Tyson and Lenox Lewis.

Thats Mike motherfcuking Tyson in there, a dude with a phenomenal record fighting the Undefeated (As) Champion Lennox Lewis. Thats a heavyweight bout for ya,

No, Boxing won't die, Because it won't make the ten million dollars a minute UFC does it automatically makes it dead which is totally unfair.


----------



## Morlow (Nov 27, 2006)

SupremeTapout said:


> #1... never was a fan of boxing matches involving him
> #2... if he thinks its such a joke why the **** doesnt he kick all their asses and prove it?
> #3... one think i know from life is the cockier you are, the more likely you are to be beat
> and #4... WAR OSCAR!!!! I hope he beats the shit outta mayweather to atleast shut him up for the night.


QFT :thumbsup:


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I am not sure why there is so much animosity about boxing vs mma. Both are great sports at the elite level.

In my opinion most of boxings trouble stem from how the business is run. The Don King's of the world protecting a fighter's perfect record and setting up too many bouts with a contender vs some can have led to boxing's troubles.

Floyd's a total moutpiece and imo mma is a not a fad. Floyd is also very good and has faster hands than anyone in mma. If Floyd trained mma he would do very well. Kos couldn't even make the US olympic team and his wrestling is considered top of the food chain. Floyd won the Olympic gold medal and hasn't lost of pro fight yet. Given proper training I would love to see what Floyd could do in mma at 155.

Boxing can learn a lot from the UFC and mma's success. Fans want to see contenders vs contenders. There is room for both. I watch hockey, football, baseball, basketball and lots of other sports including mma and boxing.


----------



## gzk (Mar 31, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> 2. This is my opinion of MMA fans(or more specificilly fans on this forum). The majority of MMA fans are just former pro wrestling fans, that grew up and are now watching MMA. And no matter how much you deny it, you grew up watching pro wrestling, so you will probably never appreciate boxing. MMA and Pro Wrestling are very similar, and thus MMA is stealing a ton of Pro Wrestling fans.


I never started watching MMA, nor had ever heard of MMA until I started training. I like watching it because I like watching practical, rounded martial arts. I have never so much as seen pro wrestling. 

Guess I'm in the minority, then.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

Listen Brownpimp MMA fans are not an extension of Pro Wrestling fans and that assertion makes me wan't to throw up in my mouth. Because people where or are Wrestling Fans have nothing to with being an MMA fan. I watched Wrestling when I was younger. Hulk Hogan Randy Savage etc. But I also watched every other sport known to man. I really got into MMA after the first reality show and thought Griffin Vs Bonnar was the best fight I had ever seen topping any boxing match I ever watched. I fell in love. And that had nothing to do with Wrestling you damn retard.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Professional Wrestling is a joke.
Boxing is OK.
MMA is the new King.

It's Apples and Oranges guys. You can't compare them.

I don't care about who watches what or who makes how much money here and there. I like to fight, I'll fight with 16 oz gloves, 4 oz gloves, no gloves...hell I'll fight ya with a pointed stick. 
I like to debate too, but fighting with words in a safe forum where no one can punch you in the face for smart ass comments is like a bunch of women with *****es. STFU, stop watching other people do things, act like men, put your beer and joint away, get out there and do something. 

Sorry 'bout the rant, I feel better now.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

LV 2 H8 U said:


> Professional Wrestling is a joke.
> Boxing is OK.
> MMA is the new King.
> 
> It's Apples and Oranges guys. You can't compare them.


 Then why did you just compare them?


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Not really a comparison. I could have put any one of those statements in its own post.
Its just my opinion. I'm sure that my seven year old, Hulk Hogan and the Undertaker disagree with me.


----------



## มวยไทย (Apr 1, 2007)

As a former boxer I can say with 100% certainty that the best boxers in the world wouldn't last seconds against a good ground fighter or a skilled muay thai boxer...in their world of "punch, clinch, break...repeat" they're great but throw a knee in the clinch or go for a take down and they're completely defenseless. I know because I train with them...or I used to, they wont spar with me anymore.

As a fan I cannot stand to see to big guys stand in the middle of the ring and hug each other for twelve rounds. MMA has set the bar higher than boxing is ever going to be capable of reaching. Die hard boxing fans are in for some hard times...the sport is dying and more and more fight fans everyday are saying good riddance.


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

brownpimp88 said:


> The level of ignorance shown in this thread has shattered MMAForum records. Allow me to shed some light....
> 
> 1. Boxing will NEVER die. Period. It may go unpopular for awhile, it may stop selling PPV's, but the sport will never die. It has far to much history to just die. Boxing will always be there for whoever wants to watch it. Sooner or later, when boxing is cleaned up it will begin to compete with MMA seriosly.
> 
> ...


I always have and always will HATE pro wrestling. I switched over from boxing. Boxing continues to get more and more boring to watch. It's just a fact.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

bombthreat23 said:


> and in a boxing fight Mayweather would eat Sherk alive..so your point is what exactly...


The point is that MMA is far closer to a real fight than boxing is. In the real world you don't have giant gloves on to hide behind while you stick out your jab for an hour until the other guy tires and starts to hug you every 3 secs like you're his grandma. MMA is a better reflection of the real world art of fighting.. boxing used to be just that back in the day of bare-knuckle dukeouts, but it resembles real fighting as much as croquet now. So if they met in the real world, and Mayweather talked his shit around a guy like sherk, he'd be eating mush for a month.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never once watched one single pro wreslting event in my entire life. So no, I didn't switch over from ProWrestling either. If anything I switched over from amateur kickboxing and professional TKD tournament to MMA when I was a young teen.


----------



## motownbeard99 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Mayweather knows his sport is getting swallowed by MMA- so what does he do?*

Mayweather acts like a baby- what he does best. His comments come out of frustrations, jealously, and the reality that the last 5 years of MMA have shown the trendous growth and stability and is here to stay. Not only is it here to stay, but it is here to dominate. And Mayweather knows it. 

I will admit. I am a HUGE boxing fan. Do i like boxing today? Honestly, most of the exciting boxers are retired. For a while it was cool to watch trinidad, de la hoya, mosley, vargas, lewis, pacquio, but the reality here is its just too few great boxers, too few great fights, and its a sport that just tired and running on empty. This is the opposite of MMA today. 

UFC / Pride and now Bodog- these fighters are all around craftsmen, good on their feet, good on the ground, this type of sport truly shows who is a better. And the number of excellent fighters is vast, the competion is there, and the fights are often. How can you not enjoy this more? Its all objective- If you have better fights, fights more often, excellent marketing- with a recent merger of UFC & Pride, the answer should be easy to see. MMA beats Boxings. Hands down.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

I didn't switch from wrestling, but he sure busted me, Ive been watching wrestling since I was a little kid. My dad used to take me to matches and Ive seen some of the legends of wrestling like bruno samartino, freddie blassie, etc in person. 

And as an ex boxer, I have to say I like boxing. When I first started to train martial arts, my boxing was the single biggest obstical to over come. Good habbits for a boxer are very bad habbits for a martial artist. Biggest example is a boxers stance. Might as well paint a target of your lead leg because anyone with if a half way decent low kick will chop you down to size in no time. And a grappler ... he see's that boxing stance and a smile comes to his face. ah... but I'm rambling....

But I also like watching forms competitions. I like watch true martial arts competitions. By this I mean single style competitions such as a judo, or karate matchs. I still like watching a boxing match. Each one has its own unique style or appeal. A boxer is no less a martial artist than a mma fighter is. He just concentrates on one aspect of fighting and works to perfect that. Same with a thai boxer or a Judo man. As has been repeatedly said, it's comparing apples and oranges. But just because they are different, dosen't mean either is not good or one is better than the other. I like eating both apples and oranges, but given a choice, I think I would perfer to eat an apple over an orange and theres nothing wrong with that. I guess what I am saying is its hard for me to understand how someone can say they are such a huge fan of MMA and not have an appreciation for all the individual styles that make it up.


----------



## motownbeard99 (Apr 1, 2007)

*As for the demographic with MMA-*

Skatertype?? Haha, that is funny. When I look in the audience and see Shaq, Ray Romano, I think skatertype? Where the hell does that thought come from? Personally Im a college educated Business consultant living in New York, NY, and I never thought of myself as a skater type. Hilarious. :dunno:


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

motownbeard99 said:


> Skatertype?? Haha, that is funny. When I look in the audience and see Shaq, Ray Romano, I think skatertype? Where the hell does that thought come from? Personally Im a college educated Business consultant living in New York, NY, and I never thought of myself as a skater type. Hilarious. :dunno:


 I'm pretty sure celebrities that didn't have to pay for their seats would be outliers when trying to determine the normal curve for UFC's main audience.

I don't agree with the 'skater' comment, but I feel the need to say, again, that the guy did not say MMA's demographic was skaters.


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes he did.

Same prejudice you get from 50 somethings hearing that 30 year old corporate managers still play console games. They equate what they are not familiar with to red necks, white trash, and 'immature adults'.




da chin checka said:


> UFC is more orientated for white skater dudes and ********. Pride caters to more wide mass appeal.


----------



## LV 2 H8 U (Nov 7, 2006)

Skaters and ********!!!
What a fuqing joke! :cheeky4: 
Demographics my ass, everyone who isn't 7 yrs old, a ****** tree hugging pacifist or a boxer die hard likes mma more than wwf or boxing.:cheeky4:


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

sicc said:


> I always have and always will HATE pro wrestling. I switched over from boxing. Boxing continues to get more and more boring to watch. It's just a fact.



if you watched the manny pacquiao vs erik morales trilogy, you wouldn't think boxing was getting more boring. agreed that most of the fights they show on tv are boring but that's because they have some kind of obsession with heavyweights, a division that truly sucks right now. there are some great fights going on out there in other weight classes, you just have to find them.
And pro wrestling doesn't belong in this thread or on this site. it's clearly a form of entertainment and not a sport.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

BHShaman said:


> Yes he did.


 No, he didn't. Read what you quoted, if necessary.



> Same prejudice you get from 50 somethings hearing that 30 year old corporate managers still play console games. They equate what they are not familiar with to red necks, white trash, and 'immature adults'.


 You don't find this statement the least bit ironic, in a hypocritical sort of way?


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

No he said ufc fans are skaters and ********. Pure ignorance. I was a college football player who now works at a newspaper. And trains. I don't know where the hell people get ignorant shit like skater dudes and ********.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

TYKIDD said:


> No he said ufc fans are skaters and ********.


 Exactly. He did not say *MMA* fans were skaters and ********, which several people are convinced of. He made a clear distinction between the demographics of UFC and those of Pride.



> Pure ignorance. I was a college football player who now works at a newspaper. And trains. I don't know where the hell people get ignorant shit like skater dudes and ********.


 Look, no one is saying that ONLY (at least I hope they're bright enough not to say that) people from these subcultures watch UFC. I don't fit the demographic, either, but I can't deny that two of UFC's biggest sponsors are Mickey's Malt Liquor and Toyo Tires and that their TV home is SpikeTV.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Exactly. He did not say *MMA* fans were skaters and ********, which several people are convinced of. He made a clear distinction between the demographics of UFC and those of Pride.
> 
> Look, no one is saying that ONLY (at least I hope they're bright enough not to say that) people from these subcultures watch UFC. I don't fit the demographic, either, but I can't deny that two of UFC's biggest sponsors are Mickey's Malt Liquor and Toyo Tires and that their TV home is SpikeTV.


You also realize Spike TV plays Star Trek episodes non-stop during the day right. They also play CSI for about 4 hours every weekday. So are those shows what Skater dudes and ******** watch????? And Mickeys and Toyo Tires are their main sponsors because big sponsors such as Pepsi, Coke, Chevy, etc. don't know if MMA is going to be accepted by everyday US citizens and don't wan't to dive in yet for fear of some sort of backlash. Why do you think UFC is trying to get on ESPN and HBO??????? So they can show these sponsors that the sport is mainstream so they will advertise with them. 

And your first point is mute. He says UFC fans are ******** and skater dudes. Which translates as the same as MMA fans are ******** and skater dudes cause guess what UFC basically owns Pride. The two biggest MMA outlets in the world. And even if you don't look at it that way the statement was ignorant and doesent make sense anyhow.


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

dana should offer mayweather 2x as much to fight chuck in the UFC


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

This thread makes me pissed. It's ok to generalize everynow and then, but to continually stereotype an MMA fan/fighter is an argument with no ending. I'm not going to say I don't do these things because I just said in a thread to Iowa Politicians how "they should go to their population 50 city and jerkoff to their cousins"...

Brownpimp88, I've never liked Pro-Wrestling because its FAKE... F*cking fake, I'd rather watch a handicapped Mormon eat beefaroni.

Bottom line is, Mayweather was wrong, he has no right commenting in a field he knows nothing about. And I WILL compare mma to boxing like this, even though they're different, mma is just more exciting, there's football and then there's chess, two sides one battlefield, one happens to be more exciting and no IMO.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

TYKIDD said:


> You also realize Spike TV plays Star Trek episodes non-stop during the day right. They also play CSI for about 4 hours every weekday. So are those shows what Skater dudes and ******** watch?????


 Ask SpikeTV what their target demographic is. Or, you could just watch 'Slammin' Saturday Night' or 'Late Night Strip' and think about it for a moment; you'll figure it out.



> And Mickeys and Toyo Tires are their main sponsors because big sponsors such as Pepsi, Coke, Chevy, etc. don't know if MMA is going to be accepted by everyday US citizens and don't wan't to dive in yet for fear of some sort of backlash.


 Mickey's Malt Liquor is owned by Miller Brewing Co. Why did Miller choose this particular brand to sponsor UFC? I would assume it's because they believe that the people that watch UFC (in general) are people that will drink this product. 

As for Toyo Tires, well, again, a certain demographic has a use for aftermarket tires.

Look, I came to my conclusions about Spike and UFC's demographics through research, not looking at their brand sponsors or programming. However, both of these are reflections of their target demographics.



> Why do you think UFC is trying to get on ESPN and HBO??????? So they can show these sponsors that the sport is mainstream so they will advertise with them.


 So you agree that SpikeTV doesn't appeal to a mainstream audience, but rather, a particular demographic? What might that demographic be?



> And your first point is mute. He says UFC fans are ******** and skater dudes. Which translates as the same as MMA fans are ******** and skater dudes cause guess what UFC basically owns Pride.


 Please. Pride has been its own company for the past 10 years and you only need to watch 10 minutes of one event to see that the live audience at a Pride event is the polar opposite of that of a UFC event. Japanese culture, in general, has a much greater respect for any given fighting art than the US. Pretending that there's no difference between their respective audiences only serves to undermine your credibility.



> The two biggest MMA outlets in the world. And even if you don't look at it that way the statement was ignorant and doesent make sense anyhow.


 Using the terms 'Skaters' and '********' is an ignorant way of stating the truth. SpikeTV and UFC both know their audiences well and cater to them appropriately.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Green Scape said:


> This thread makes me pissed. It's ok to generalize everynow and then, but to continually stereotype an MMA fan/fighter is an argument with no ending.


 What's interesting about UFC fighters is that the majority have some college education and most of those have degrees (Liddell has his bachelor's in accounting and Franklin has a master's degree). I think it's because of the youth of the 'legitimate' sport in the US, but UFC fighters have a very different background than athletes in most other sports, who generally either played their professional sport in college (football, baseball) or were saved from the streets (boxing).

As for the fans, they definitely come from all over, especially as MMA's appeal grows (seemingly exponentially), but the core audience is still young males 18-34 and is likely to stay that way for a long time.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

*here*

[email protected]


EMAIL HIS MANAGER AND TELL HIM TO TRY UFC
maybe he will tell floyd


----------



## lilstuch114 (Aug 27, 2006)

hes just mad because boxing slowly dieing and ufc is quickly growing


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

This happens a lot, Boxers don't think UFC fighters could hang in boxing, and UFC fighters don't think boxers could hang in UFC.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Ask SpikeTV what their target demographic is. Or, you could just watch 'Slammin' Saturday Night' or 'Late Night Strip' and think about it for a moment; you'll figure it out.
> 
> Mickey's Malt Liquor is owned by Miller Brewing Co. Why did Miller choose this particular brand to sponsor UFC? I would assume it's because they believe that the people that watch UFC (in general) are people that will drink this product.
> 
> ...



Your point about Spike and their programming still doesent hold water. They have a large variety of shows catering to many different demographics. The Nerd next door watches Star Trek, my mom watches CSI, and I watch UFC. All very different people all very different shows. Yes I agree Spike TV caters to a certain demographic which is males 18-34. not ******** and skaters. Also Pride is very different you will get no arguments from me. But there isn't a difference for the respective audiences in America. Yes the audience that watches is different in Japan. Not here though. They put Pride on foxsports net. Just hoping to pick up anyone. So basically it's just the MMA crowd. The same that the UFC caters to. Wake up. By the way how many people identify Mickeys with Miller???? Probably as many that identify Disani water with Coke. Not many.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> This happens a lot, Boxers don't think UFC fighters could hang in boxing, and UFC fighters don't think boxers could hang in UFC.


No, boxers CANT hang in the UFC, I don't think thats a matter of an opinion but more of a fact. You CANNOT be a successful MMA fighter and only know boxing.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

TYKIDD said:


> Your point about Spike and their programming still doesent hold water. They have a large variety of shows catering to many different demographics. The Nerd next door watches Star Trek, my mom watches CSI, and I watch UFC. All very different people all very different shows.


 Again, no one's stopping anyone from watching SpikeTV if they choose, but if you can't think in general terms, I can't help you. Think of it this way: Some women surely watch SpikeTV, but you're not going to see a Tampax ad on that channel.



> Yes I agree Spike TV caters to a certain demographic which is males 18-34. not ******** and skaters.


 Spike's core audience is exactly that, with their core original programming revolving around skaters doing crazy stuff (Wide World of Spike) to ******** doing crazy stuff (Raising the Roofs). Then there's Bullrun, and we definitely can't leave out Saturday afternoon: HorsepowerTV, MuscleCar, Xtreme 4x4, and Trucks! They don't deny their audience; I'm not sure why you do.



> Also Pride is very different you will get no arguments from me. But there isn't a difference for the respective audiences in America. Yes the audience that watches is different in Japan. Not here though. They put Pride on foxsports net. Just hoping to pick up anyone. So basically it's just the MMA crowd. The same that the UFC caters to. Wake up.


 There is no American audience for Pride. Only true MMA fans watch Pride in the US, and there aren't enough of us to pay the light bill for a Pride event.



> By the way how many people identify Mickeys with Miller???? Probably as many that identify Disani water with Coke. Not many.


 Wow, that has nothing to do with the actual point, which is that Miller chose to sponsor UFC events with malt liquor when they could have gone with, I don't know, Miller Lite?


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

hahahahahahaa ha


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

I'll make it clear for those that still do not understand.

Boxing =









MMA =









Hefs led a good life, but....


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

BHShaman said:


> I'll make it clear for those that still do not understand.
> 
> Boxing =
> 
> ...


That post made no sense at all.
A photo of a stupid spoiled shallow skank with a shriveled up old cod who only has hot looking wallet hangers because he has bank, and another photo of a little tan guy with one fairly chunky girl and another very cute girl.

OK I don’t get it.

Ohhhh, I get it, you think EVERYONE in the world thinks like an 18 year old kid!


----------



## 941Fighter (Apr 3, 2007)

Mayweather is a shit talker and he always has been, this type of comment from him really isnt all that surprising all i can hope for is that De La Hoya does what he does best and throw a mad amount of puches and Knock his shit talkin ass out


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

TYKIDD said:


> Listen Brownpimp MMA fans are not an extension of Pro Wrestling fans and that assertion makes me wan't to throw up in my mouth. Because people where or are Wrestling Fans have nothing to with being an MMA fan. I watched Wrestling when I was younger. Hulk Hogan Randy Savage etc. But I also watched every other sport known to man. I really got into MMA after the first reality show and thought Griffin Vs Bonnar was the best fight I had ever seen topping any boxing match I ever watched. I fell in love. And that had nothing to do with Wrestling you damn retard.


You make no sense. Your just babbling on about nonsense because you thought my post was directed at every single MMA fan. I am just saying a wide range of fans have crossed over from Pro Wrestling. It is a simple fact. Wrestling started to get lame, people were like "Meh, this fake shits gay, I wonder if there is anything else on t.v", and then after Monday Night Raw on Spike, they caught a glimpse of the UFC. I find it funny that basically 8/10 posters on this forum are "training MMA" or they are "amateur kickboxing champions" and that is why they got into MMA. Once again I am not singling anyone out, so stfu. And the simple fact that you admitted that you only started watching UFC after TUF gave me some sort of explanition of why you sound stupid. I'm not singling anyone out, retard, so next time your going to insult me actually read my post.


----------



## BigRandy (Mar 2, 2007)

jasvll said:


> but I can't deny that two of UFC's biggest sponsors are Mickey's Malt Liquor and Toyo Tires and that their TV home is SpikeTV.


Just a quick side note on the spike TV comment. Even Spike TV didn't want anything to do with the UFC until the Fertitta Bros. Agreed to put up the $10 million dollars it took to produce the first Ultimate Fighter Series. After it was proved to them that the UFC would make them money did Spike jump on board. Brilliant move by the Fertittas and a no brainer for Spike. Like I said, just a little side note really had nothing to do with your comment except that you were the first to mention Spike TV.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> You make no sense. Your just babbling on about nonsense because you thought my post was directed at every single MMA fan. I am just saying a wide range of fans have crossed over from Pro Wrestling. It is a simple fact. Wrestling started to get lame, people were like "Meh, this fake shits gay, I wonder if there is anything else on t.v", and then after Monday Night Raw on Spike, they caught a glimpse of the UFC. I find it funny that basically 8/10 posters on this forum are "training MMA" or they are "amateur kickboxing champions" and that is why they got into MMA. Once again I am not singling anyone out, so stfu. And the simple fact that you admitted that you only started watching UFC after TUF gave me some sort of explanition of why you sound stupid. I'm not singling anyone out, retard, so next time your going to insult me actually read my post.


Your a dumbass. You don't know shit. I've been watching MMA a few years and training a few years and your a ****ing idiot and everyone thinks your opinion about wrestling is stupid as hell.


----------



## motownbeard99 (Apr 1, 2007)

*The Generalizations And Sterotypes Are Unfounded*

We Are Talking About A Sport That Has Been In Existence For Several Hundreds If Not Thousands Of Years- Karate, Wrestling, Kickboxing. 

Therefore To Even Try To Put A Nametag On One "type" Of Person Who Watches Mma Is Absurd. These Sports Didnt Start With Ufc And Pride- Give Me A Break. Time To Wake Up. Ufc And Pride Are Just Broadcasting It To Millions Of People. 

The "type" Of People Who Enjoy These Sports And Enjoy Watching Mma Vary From Young To Old, Rich To Poor, Working Class To Business Owner. And You Know What?? Its Only Expanding - So Get Used To It. 

And Mma Is Going To Swallow Hbo Boxing Payperview, Wwf Payperview And Overall Marketshare In The Entertainment Industry- Just A Fact.


----------



## Zix (Oct 15, 2006)

*Floyd Mayweather talking smack about UFC fighters?*

Did anyone else see this article? I looked on here and haven't seen it posted at all. I would absolutley LOVE to see an MMA fight between Mayweather and Sherk!



> Floyd Mayweather stands almost 5-foot-9, weighs 154 pounds, has a 72-inch reach and can drop most mortals with a single swing of either hand.
> 
> He's fast, athletic and dodges punches as well as anyone, maybe ever. In 13 world title fights, he won all 13. His next one is May 5 in Las Vegas, this time as a junior middleweight, against Oscar de la Hoya, as big a fight as boxing has seen in years.
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

If it was stand up only of course Mayweather would win he's probaly the best pound for pound boxer today.


----------



## Zix (Oct 15, 2006)

JasonC said:


> If it was stand up only of course Mayweather would win he's probaly the best pound for pound boxer today.


Hence, my statement of "MMA fight"


----------



## JasonC (Nov 19, 2006)

Well yeah, TBH I didn't read that all lol


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

PLEASE. Not the Floyd Mayweather threads again. Did you really look at the previous threads man? Honestly, did you really go back a couple of pages, or maybe search for something like this being posted? Last time it was posted we had a pretty hard to miss 30 something page thread about that got us nowhere, and got a couple of people banned.


----------



## Zix (Oct 15, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> PLEASE. Not the Floyd Mayweather threads again. Did you really look at the previous threads man? Honestly, did you really go back a couple of pages, or maybe search for something like this being posted? Last time it was posted we had a pretty hard to miss 30 something page thread about that got us nowhere, and got a couple of people banned.


Yeah, actually I went back three days (to the 16th) and didn't see anything posted...since this article came out on the 18th I didn't see the need to look further...links?

Feel free to lock the thread if that's the case, I'll try and find the other one...


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

Zix said:


> Yeah, actually I went back three days (to the 16th) and didn't see anything posted...since this article came out on the 18th I didn't see the need to look further...links?
> 
> Feel free to lock the thread if that's the case, I'll try and find the other one...


Heres the link 
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/11075-floyd-mayweather-ufc-aint-sh1t.html


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

This is Floyd's way of getting his name out even more. He has no intention of fighting in MMA, and he has a huge fight with DLH coming up, so why not sell it even more?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

gleaminx said:


> Boxing is dead, they just don't know it yet.


Its far from dead.


Im both a Boxing and a MMA fan and i think all this Boxing is better than MMA and vice versa is stupid, who cares why not watch both? if you don't like one then don't watch it...its simple.

Floyd Mayweather is a great boxer but he would get killed in MMA although there are a fair few boxers that IMO with a bit of ground training(6 months) they could go quite well.

Floyd Mayweather needs to stop talking shit its only making him look like an idiot.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

they are 2 different sports so dont compare the two. I am not really a fan of watching boxing but in no way would I insult it by saying something is better then it.


----------



## sok_seha (Feb 25, 2007)

Most Boxers know MMA fighters have the edge in a free street fight. They are just lying, I don't know any Boxing champ who will come and say ''yeah I'll get my ass kicked by an MMA fighter''.

People compare because that's just a logical thing to do. Sure a boxer will have advantage in boxing and MMA fighter in MMA cage. Boxing is chess while MMA is checkers.

LOL at Floyd saying MMA fighter are boxers who couldn't make it. Most of MMA champ doesn't have Boxing as 1st backround. He needs an azz whooping.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

sok_seha said:


> Boxing is chess while MMA is checkers.


 
wuhh?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

sok_seha said:


> Boxing is chess while MMA is checkers.


 I'll assume you got those switched up by mistake.


----------

